# Chp 6-02-07



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

2 Friends , Drew and Jarjar and myself Started fishing about 11pm. Set out for some fresh bait for some flatties and was not disappointed. We got Many many shad and we each caught a few small stripers and TB flounder .. Jarjar even got a double striper and we all got some doubles consisting of shad,blues and stripers....I also got a double flounder and while lift them into the boat 1 came unhooked and the other a good 20" and the other looked to be a keeper also. We sat and had a blast catching fish after fish for the first 2 hours or so and then got serious about some flatties but before puling the hook me and jarjar each landed keeper trout both about 16" and very fat. We found a few keepers here and there but the flatties just werent in the feeding mood but I still got a limit and Jarjar got 2 keepers with 1 being about 23" and very healthy. We each got a few sharks,Horseshoe crabs,blueclaw crabs and I landed 1 skate and 1 bunker. Bait was mostly just Gulp and 2.5" fin"S" but we added some shad to increase the bite. All in all a great night . While loading up we got a chance to speak with Jeff (dkhd247) and as always great seeing you again and we also ran into reeldeal early this morning but he had only TB's at the time.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

*?*

Where or what is CHP?

Bottomrig


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

cape henlopen pier in delaware.


----------



## bottomrig (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Good job*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Nice Tom!!*

Too bad I could'nt hook up with you. I did pick up the gulp and will try to use it once I can make it to the pier. Nice trouts there!!!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have been keeeping up with your posts over on the SOL board and you are straight KILLN' 'EM man! You put more flatties in that friggin canoe.

Nice job.....:fishing:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

nice report Tom.. to bad I couldn't make it to the front end of the section you fellas were fishing due to an unusally large blockage.. did manage one tb and several miss hookups on the chart gulp.. nothing else to comment on but was hoping for more hits.. switched btw the white - yellow and smoke.. forgot the pink.. what a dum arse... probably would've been the ticket.. anyways.. good to hear they were cooperating to some extent.. maybe this weekend Friday.. we'll see


----------

